# F#*k I Love Skylines!!!



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

lets just spare a thought on wat attracts us to this car... is the looks its, rb26dett powerplant, its ability to kik porsche and ferraris ass bak to germany and italy??


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> lets just spare a thought on wat attracts us to this car... is the looks its, rb26dett powerplant, its ability to kik porsche and ferraris ass bak to germany and italy??


Great technology, cool features, I've seen it race before it became a legend, I've seen one (R32 GTR) roll in Adelaide, looks (R31 only) and it overall balance.....

BUT!

Or lighter VL's with the same engine picking them off?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the imfamous skyline...very nice car, i take favor to the R32...but!, i like my RX-7...btw, check it out, link in my sig.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

yep ive seen the ol nissans race in bathurst and kill all the V8's...espeicially when the gtr r-32 was contending, until they disqualified it.. :thumbdwn:


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

pfft VL's.... my mate tommi has got a 5 speed VL must say it goes.. but all he does with it is rip stand stills...hehehee


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> yep ive seen the ol nissans race in bathurst and kill all the V8's...espeicially when the gtr r-32 was contending, until they disqualified it.. :thumbdwn:


Yeah I was there aswell, in 1991 and 1992, but as a 9 and 10 year old I didn't really know what I was seeing......

Hehe I can remember a R32 GTR rolling in Adelaide, I was on that corner, Mark Skaife was driveing.....hows that for good handling?!?  

The R32 was NOT disqualified, they just changed the rules format, which ment it couldn't compete.....The rules format went from European Group A regulations to Australian V8 regulations.....

Anyway they had to get rid of the Group A format for the ATCC in Australia, because races of 12 car fields are NOT fun (the fields were so small, becasue of the cost....) Still I wish the group A format continued even tho I know why it stopped....

Too bad the VL group A (which did beat the GTR a few times.....not enough sadly) never got IRS etc. That would have even things up.....but the stupid regs, would'nt let the Group A VL's run IRS...any way by the time the GTR was on the scene the Group A Commodore was already what 6 years old....And still (just) kept up with the GTR.....not bad for a old car.....


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

ohh yer kool..u learn something everyday... anyway im wondering did aust ever make an R-31 gts silhouette??? or are they all just imported???


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

4 door version was built in Australia, the 2 door was imported.


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

and thats the SVD gts.... do they still have the rb20det engines?? and they were built in 1989 not 87 like the gts-r and gts's.. or were the japs still building there r-31 gts's up until 89 aswell??


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

i know now that the aust made gts had only mildely modified engines... and werent turbo charged...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> and thats the SVD gts.... do they still have the rb20det engines?? and they were built in 1989 not 87 like the gts-r and gts's.. or were the japs still building there r-31 gts's up until 89 aswell??


No the SVD Skylines had a better cam, ported out heads, and a diffrent compuer. They also ran (in Manual form) the much larger MX7 gearbox, in place of the standard (weak) MF5......This added up to a 140Kw N/A engine.....not bad from a 3L SOHC engine 

I belive (somebody correct me if I'm wrong please) the Japs stopped building R31's in 1989, and went onto the R32's.....


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

yer i did some study... that should be right.... only 200 GTS II's built pretty rare car... still rather have a gts-r... thanks for info..


----------

